# 2018 Photo of the Year



## snowbear (Jan 21, 2019)

Congratulations, @D7K!

"Prohodna Cave - The Eyes of God"


----------



## Amocholes (Jan 21, 2019)

Spectacular image! Well deserved.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 21, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## D7K (Jan 22, 2019)

Well wow, What an honour! Thank you guys so much - and congratulations to all of the entries! Thank you!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 22, 2019)

Big congrats! You had some very tough competition, so be very proud!


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 22, 2019)

Congrats, voted for this one, absolutely a spectacular image!

Gerard


----------



## D7K (Jan 22, 2019)

Amocholes said:


> Spectacular image! Well deserved.





CherylL said:


> Congrats!





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Big congrats! You had some very tough competition, so be very proud!





gk fotografie said:


> Congrats, voted for this one, absolutely a spectacular image!
> 
> Gerard



Thanks all so much!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 22, 2019)

Excellent image, well done...........


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 27, 2019)

It is a superb accomplishment to be Photo of the Year among all the incredible monthly nominations. Congratulations and well deserved!


----------



## baturn (Jan 27, 2019)

Super! Well deserved.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 27, 2019)

Amazing photo!


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 27, 2019)

Love the shot. Congrats.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 13, 2019)

That's definitely one awesome pic, congrats and nice work!


----------



## otherprof (Jul 13, 2019)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations, @D7K!
> 
> "Prohodna Cave - The Eyes of God"


Stiff competition and well deserved win! Congratulations!


----------



## sumoncpk (Jul 17, 2019)

Pretty nice this photos . I appreciate your shared, thanks .


----------

